# Grammy Pics



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, don't know who watched this. I did, I thought it was a little boring. Kanye gets on my nerves, and his outfit disturbed me.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved the show!!  I always do.  Kanye, Mariah and Christina had the performances of the night!!!

Sly Stone looked crazy.  And that tribute to him was weird, and awkward and I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, I'll give you that, Mariah and Kanye's peformances were cool! That fool didn't need to expose taco meat though! LOL Oh and Christina, other than that...I was little bored.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

Girl, what _was_ Kanye wearing????  I'm with you.  He looked like he was doing a bad Tony Montana impression.  He looked like he stepped out of Miami circa 1980.


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was happy for Kelly Clarkson to get 2 Grammys! 

And I can't look at Mariah perfoming! What was she doing with her hands??!?!?!


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 10, 2006)

YAY just finished watching it( it only got aired tonight here in australia)
soo soo GLAD kelly clarkson peformed annnd got 2 grammys
she looked beautiful!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 10, 2006)

All I can say is that I can't wait for the day that Rock is back on top and Billy actually gets the credit he deserves. I am sure that that will many, many, years from now but I want all you Chemical Romance, All American Rejects, Simple Plan lovin' t'weens to realize that without Billy and the Pumpkins, you would'nt have the bands that you adore. I still think that those t'ween bands suck ass, but the Pumpkins were a HUGE infulential role in what "rock" music is today.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I Never Watch The Grammies Because They Are Way Too Fake For Me But I Sure Did Love Alicia Keys Dress!


----------



## user4 (Feb 10, 2006)

do you know where i can download it from? i totally forgot about it and I wanna see it!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 10, 2006)

kelly clarkson's skin looks awful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_do you know where i can download it from? i totally forgot about it and I wanna see it!_

 
I Saw It On Yahoo Yesterday!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_kelly clarkson's skin looks awful!_

 
I Was Wondering The Same Thing When I Saw Her Picture I Don't Know Why People Don't Realize That Great Skin Care Goes Hand In Hand With Great Make~up.  You Will Not Have A Flawless Make~up Application If You Have All Kinds Of Things Going On With Your Skin.  I Just Hate When A MA Piles Tons And Tons Of Make~up Onto Skin Trying To Hide Imperfections It Only Causes Them To Stand Out More!


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 23, 2006)

im mad fiona lost to that corny wack ass pop tart kelly

sean paul ,common and joss stone all look hot


----------

